# Wingfoot Outing



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys...and gals...I hate to make another thread...but hear it goes..

1-Thanks to everyone that helped with the event!! It was awesome, and a ton of fun!!

2-I am very impressed with the lake..I loved it..

3-I caught most of my fish on a pin-min tipped with waxies...some on a swedish pimple..nothing on the deadstick when I tried..The bite was really awkward...Some slammed it ...some I couldn't tell that I had a bite...Missed A LOT OF FISH....What was your biggest producer? 

4-Even thought the crappie they seem to be really THICK!!...That's a plus!

5-I had a great time out there...It was awesome to see everyone out there...I didnt get very many pics...Does anyone have a pic of all the shanties-and the good-year house at night?

Thanks again to everyone..nice meeting some of you!!...Cant wait for the next one...WHEN IS THERE GONNA BE ONE AT MOSQUITO???..That's what I'm talking about!! THANKS AGAIN!!...Pics later......


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

SF, it was a great time and congrats on the win and kudos for the excellent sportsmanship. I hope my boys get into fishin the way you have. I can see you guiding or pro tourney fishin as you get older. Great skills! And the hangar was way cool. Got a daytime pic but it wouldn't pick it up at night.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks!!! Yes the hanger was awesome!! I didn't get a chance to get a pic, did you get a pic of the shanty town?...thanks again!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Ditto on the sportsmanship! The Blimp Hanger is really cool for those of you that didn't grow up here. What is even better is when the Blimp flies at night all lit up. (But it is probably headin to the NFL games) I had tons of fish on the camera but very finicky bite for me. Got them mostly on Swedish Pimples and minnows. They just kept giving me the 1000 yard "stare"


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I second the finicky bite!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

anyone have a pic of the shanty town??


----------



## bigcrappiehammer (Mar 14, 2006)

Thank you for the sportsmanship. Hope you are going to the wellington tourny. pm me if you go to portage lakes or wingfoot maybe you could teach Samantha how to catch more fish. Btw now I have to figure out a screen name for her and get her signed up to ogf.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Shanty Town, USA


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pic of the Shanty Town...None of the Hanger?????....JIM....CL....:G:G


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Hanger at dusk


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

BCH-I dont think that we will make it out there-We have to Prefish squito....
Thanks for the pics to!!
Also..that sounds good...Ill let you know when were out that way


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

BCH, it was nice to see you bring your daughter, I wish it was not so cold I would have brought my son, it is nice to get the kids involved. Hope you & your daughter had as much fun as I did.

Thanks to those that took pics of the event.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

SF, you think anyone is going to hold a Tourney at your home lake with your track record? Good luck with that. LOL Thanks for letting me fish with you and Alen.....Mike

P.S. if you do not catch so many fish your sled is a lot easier to pull back - just an FYI.


----------



## mamabass (May 1, 2006)

congrats on your win and showin excellent sportsmanship in sharing of perch trophy.I wish more young men were like you. here are some pics had a great time was alot of fun . and we got to meet alot of cool people thanks again


----------



## mamabass (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Mike thats funny!! -something just felt heavier lol....And cmon that would be awesome!! Skeeter is big they change pattern,,,,lol Thanks for all of the replies everyone!!!


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

looks like a great time wish I could have made it. Congrats to the winners.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Where is wingfoot located?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Where is wingfoot located?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Wingfoot+Lake+Ohio


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

that was really cool!!!!


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Lawman60 sent me these pics and asked if I could share them with all of you as well.



























































































Joe


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

The first 3 pics are from Lawman60 and the rest are a few my group shot.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thaanks for the pics!! anyway I can get some of them? Thanks


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Mario, if it's alright with your Dad send me a PM with an e-mail address where I can send them and I will forward the pics to you. If not you can right click on the picture and save as. The email pics are better quality, but I do not blame any parent for not wanting their children sending an e-mail address to someone they have only met a few times.

Joe


----------



## lIlFiShEr8496 (Jan 2, 2011)

by the looks of all those fish maybe i should start fishing here


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

What was the winning count on the tournament? Anybody know?


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

huntindoggie22,the results are posted here...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=163827

Joe


----------

